# La corbeille de mon mail a disparu...



## PDD (11 Janvier 2017)

Curieusement je ne vois plus la corbeille d'un de mes compte mail imap (le plus utilisé). Je suis en 9.3.5 avec mon 5s. J'ai relancé l'Iphone avec la pomme sur l'écran, j'ai supprimé puis recréé mon compte mais cette corbeille a disparu (elle apparait pourtant bien sur mon second compte). Conclusion je ne peux plus rien éliminer des messages reçus...Merci de vos conseils car je suis "coincé".


----------



## PDD (12 Janvier 2017)

Je me réponds "à moi même", ma corbeille est revenue sans aucune intervention de ma part. Il semble que le problème s'est situé au niveau du serveur Zimbra de mon université avec lequel j'avais depuis un certain temps un mauvais fonctionnement au niveau du vidage de la corbeille. Cela a dû être réglé et ensuite ma corbeille est réapparue sur mon Iphone.


----------

